# Haunt club and podcast questions



## DarkManDustin (Jun 30, 2011)

I live in Huntsville, AL. I was wondering if they have a haunt club. I know that this question belongs in the music section, but, are there any other Halloween, haunted attraction, and horror radio shows and/or podcasts besides Rfr and Hauntcast? Thanks.


----------

